
Show HN: KeepAndPlay. The best and easiest way to download your favourite videos - diegoloop
http://keepandplay.com
======
SaveItOffline
+1 This is pretty cool! :) The trending part is useful and I like the design
too, did you design this yourself?

If you're interested in my submission, feel free to leave a comment with what
can be improved:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11014418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11014418)

